
Nanobox is now free for developers - sanderson1
https://news.nanobox.io/new-nanobox-pricing/
======
weaksauce
Never heard of it but the product looks pretty compelling. Is there any
provision for running multiple apps on one server instance?

~~~
tylerflint
That's the highest requested feature! Should be available in Q1 of 2018.

~~~
matt2000
Add my vote for this one. I'm running a dokku server right now for this reason
but would rather not.

~~~
danhunsaker
There's a full roadmap at [https://trello.com/b/4zbckEIY/nanobox-
roadmap](https://trello.com/b/4zbckEIY/nanobox-roadmap) and users' votes are
the main factor for deciding what gets done in what order.

------
hyuuu
I am a very happy user of nanobox, i was able to deploy to linode after
migrating from GCP app engine, relatively painless. Their whole suite of tools
made it easy to not scew up that..first deploy to the new server _shudders_

~~~
matt2000
Were you running a docker image on custom VMs on app engine? Just wondering
how easy the transition was. Are you still running on Google cloud instances
via nanobox?

~~~
hyuuu
i was using flex python 3 engine, not custom. I am not running on GCP anymore,
I switched to Linode because it's cheaper ($5 instance) and deployed using
nanobox. I deployed to app engine using app engine deployment, Linode using
nanobox

------
egeozcan
I don't think this is what the designer wanted:
[https://i.imgur.com/kHOwE5v.png](https://i.imgur.com/kHOwE5v.png)

You need scripting and/or UA sniffing to display your blog? Too bad.

------
kentt
I haven't heard of this before, but it looks like it's similar to Docker
compose or maybe a layer on top? And insight or comparison as to why you would
use this over other tools.

~~~
cdubzzz
It’s a layer on top. I think it simplifies deployment to various services that
may or may not support Docker so well.

~~~
danhunsaker
It's more an alternative to Docker Compose, though it does sit on top of
Docker itself...

------
matt2000
Can anyone using this give us a report on the developer experience? Even
simple quality of life stuff is useful like how easy is it to see logs for
running containers, how fast are the deploys, etc.

Thanks!

~~~
AntoineB
I can't give a full report, I strongly suggest that your try. But we are
currently evaluating nanobox to see if we made the move from a another
provider and for now it is very satisfying. Really easy to use and setup, very
nice dashboard for monitoring your apps . Logs are present and easy to access
but generally we prefer to use alternate/external solutions for log tracking
(not related to nanobox) but it gives a good start if you can't externalize
them. Deployment are as fast as other providers we tested. Deployments run on
both local and server side, I will need more deployment to give a complete
speed feedback. Scaling has never been easier. Honestly I really like the
product and the team behind is very present on their slack channel to get you
up and ready. So far so good.

~~~
matt2000
Sounds very promising, I will give it a try. Thanks!

------
kapuru
I need this. To bad it doesn't support deployments to packet.net.

~~~
sanderson1
Nanobox does support Packet deployments:

\- [https://news.nanobox.io/packet-now-officially-
supported/](https://news.nanobox.io/packet-now-officially-supported/)

\- [https://docs.nanobox.io/providers/hosting-
accounts/packet/](https://docs.nanobox.io/providers/hosting-accounts/packet/)

Their full list of officially supported cloud providers is here:
[https://docs.nanobox.io/providers/hosting-
accounts/](https://docs.nanobox.io/providers/hosting-accounts/)

------
juandazapata
Can't access the website. The SSL cert is wrong.

~~~
nijaru
You can access it. The LE cert expired about a month ago though

~~~
tylerflint
fixing now. Thanks for the heads up

------
lostmsu
Certificate problems.

------
riffic
renew your cert!

[edit to point out the irony in "Nanobox essentially becomes your DevOps
team"]

~~~
danhunsaker
Cert was renewed, but apparently there was a bug in how the system chose which
cert to use? Not certain how it had access to the old one, still, though.

Fixed, now, either way.

